# Cloudy Water



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi 
i have a tank that keeps getting cloudy water..its not heavly planted just a few anubius's in there..ive tried charcoal in the filter and nothing seems to work..i do a water change and the tank is fine for 24 hours..the tank has very fine river rock for substrate..any help would be appericiated..


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

What type of fish in this tank? Clean the inside of tank and filter. Vacuum gravel and remove 80% of the water. Stop feeding for four days.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

What kind of cloudiness is it? Is it white? If so could be a bacterial bloom. How mature is the tank?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a good read on the two types of cloudy water and how to treat it... http://www.aquariaplants.com/cloudygreenwater.htm


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

It is usually a seasonal issue. Warmer temperature and more sunlight is the trigger. Water changes won't help. If it's white then wait a week or two. It will clear up. But if it is greenish then you need a UV lamp running for three days. 



Edward


----------

